# Transport vom Kinderrad am Chariot



## Zugpferd (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit einiger Zeit vor allem in dieser Abteilung eifriger Mitleser und habe jetzt selber mal eine Frage:

Nach unserem heutigen Ausflug hat mich die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit, das Kokua Jumper unseres Großen vernünftig am Chariot verstauen zu können, extrem geärgert. Das Jumper wird in ein paar Tagen durch ein Bike der Kuisles abgelöst, aber spätestens wenn der jetzige Kleine dann der Mittlere ist, brauche ich diese Möglichkeit sicher wieder öfter.

Irgendwo meine ich eine Lösung gesehen zu haben, wo am Anhänger hinten etwas ähnliches wie eine Schiene wie bei einem Heckgepäckträger installiert war. Leider finde ich diese nicht mehr und weiß auch nicht mehr, ob es überhaupt an einem Chariot war.

Habt Ihr mir irgendeinen Tipp, wie ein Kinderfahrrad an einem Cougar vernünftig transportiert werden kann? Ich habe dieses ewige Angebinde so langsam ein wenig satt...

Ach ja: Da aus dem Cougar irgendwann ein Captain wird, bin ich auch für diesbezügliche Tipps dankbar!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Grüße
Markus

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ufo (20. Juni 2014)

bei Kindercar gabs sowas. http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgyWDEwMjQ=/z/eRMAAOxyThVTabaG/$_9.JPG
Ich hab das Kokua Jumper am Chariot hinten in die Tasche gesteckt und oben mit Klettbändern festgezurrt. Leider war mein Versuch die Naben auf Schnellspanner umzubauen wenig erfolgreich. Für die Gewindesteigung der Konen fand ich keine passende Hohlachse. Idee war die Räder schnell aus dem Laufrad rauszunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zugpferd (20. Juni 2014)

Ja genau so was wie beim Kindercar meinte ich.

Das Problem ist, dass in der Tasche praktisch kein Platz mehr ist, wenn ich das Rad dort reinstecke. Ich denke aktuell über Schlaufen am Griff nach, in denen dann die Räder des Kinderrads eingebunden werden - nur steigen damit die Hecklastigkeit und der Schwerpunkt ungut an...

Grüße

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## trifi70 (21. Juni 2014)

Ist es eigentlich akzeptabel, z.B. nur den Lenker oder das Vorderrad anzubinden/einzuhängen und das Hinterrad hinterm Hänger mitlaufen zu lassen? Das sparte Leergewicht am Hänger (die abgebildete Schiene wiegt ja) und zudem im Falle des Abschleppens auch Zuladung (Hänger 2 Sitzer bei uns auf 60kg Gesamtgewicht begrenzt). Ich könnt mir da eine ausklappbare Gabel o.ä. in der Art des FollowMe vorstellen, nur halt viel leichter konstruiert, da die Belastung niedriger ist. Es ist sogar das Nachziehen von 2 Laufrädern/Kleinrädern nebeneinander vorstellbar.


----------



## probefahrt (22. Juni 2014)

Bei unserem Corsaire ist der Griff recht waagerecht, dadurch kann man bequem ein Kinderfahrrad quer drüberlegen und mit einen Packriemen festzurren ohne weitere Hilfsmittel. Habe so auch schon 28" Räder oder Schlauchboote transportiert. Beim Cougar dürfte das schwieriger sein, da der Griffwinkel steiler ist.


----------



## hakenschlag (22. Juni 2014)

hi 
ich habe einfach immer den schiebgriff abgenommen, den griff durch die laufräder gesteckt und den griff wieder angebracht, ganz einfach


----------



## Zugpferd (22. Juni 2014)

@trifi70: Von mir aus wäre das akzeptabel, aber halt ziemlich aufwändig...

@probefahrt: Der Jumper ist nur zu kurz und fällt dann durch...

@hakenschlag: Sensationelle Idee, vielen Dank! Ich bin im Laufe des Tages auf eben diese Lösung auch gekommen... ;-)

Grüße in die Runde
Markus

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------

